
Show HN：CSDN Geek, a Chinese Version Hacker News - lispython
http://geek.csdn.net/
======
lispython
Language is still a barrier for developers in China to understand and discuss
the technical world, so we developed this application. The daily page view of
this website is about 25k, and we add a few features we think important but HN
is missing:

\- Markdown support, even pictures could be added in comment

\- Sub-forums, so one could follow (or ignore) particular topics

\- Read comments without living the homepage

\- Optimization for mobile device

\- Social features, e.g. AT or FOLLOW particular ID

\- New submissions will randomly appear in homepage, so we don't need to count
on up-votes immediately after submit

~~~
tuhaihe
In addition to the above mentioned, we developed this application also want to
dig much more excellent tech articles, views and open source projects by
Chinese developers with community.

In this application, we also use some popular frameworks, such as
[Bootstrap](1), [CodeIgniter](2) and so on.

Although, CSDN Geek may have a long way to improve and proceed. Rencently, I
have created an [GitHub organization](3) for CSDN Geek. APIs will be open for
community in the next step.

1): [http://getbootstrap.com/](http://getbootstrap.com/) 2):
[http://www.codeigniter.com/](http://www.codeigniter.com/) 3):
[https://github.com/CSDN-Geek](https://github.com/CSDN-Geek)

------
singooooo
经常看的一个站，不错

